# I made two drawings...



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'ma just leave this here.




















The Grumpy one is gonna be used in a story sometime in the future... :lol:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

D'awww. XD I love the first one!

Just out of curiosity, what paint program do you use (if you use one?)


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I used Paint.NET for this one. I normaly use GIMP, but it is not the best for drawing.

Paint.NET

GIMP

Both are free.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the first one the best, and the second one is funny. x3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------

